# Is anyone currently preaching through the Gospel of Mark?



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beginning in January, I am going to begin preaching through Mark's Gospel. I'm wondering if anyone here is also doing the same thing or if anyone here would be interested in preaching through Mark's Gospel this year. I think it would be great to have a few of us praying for each other and sharing ideas and thoughts with each other as we study/preach our way through the Gospel of Mark. Any takers? 

Rob
Teaching Pastor, CRC
Schererville, IN

_"For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures"_ *(1 Corinthians 15:3-4, ESV)*


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going to be starting 1 Peter in March...but I'll pray for you as you start Mark!


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Reagan! I'll be praying for you too. 

Rob
Teaching Pastor, CRC
Schererville, IN

_"For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures"_ *(1 Corinthians 15:3-4, ESV)*


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 18, 2013)

I suggested something similar for 1 Corinthians. Put it forward as an idea for another forum! (I currently have 6 weeks to go in Corinthians) I think Luke is the only gospel I have not worked through. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Eoghan! That's exciting about almost finishing Corinthians. God bless!

Rob
Teaching Pastor, CRC
Schererville, IN

_"For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scripture_s" *(1 Corinthians 15:3-4, ESV)*


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 19, 2013)

posttenebraslux83 said:


> Thanks Reagan! I'll be praying for you too.
> 
> Rob
> Teaching Pastor, CRC
> ...



Thanks, brother. May God be glorified as you exalt his Son through his word. 

Grace to you.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 19, 2013)

I did Mark from 2012-2013 in 47 messages.

Mark Series - SermonAudio.com

This included 'the long ending' and by some clever wiggling managed to conclude on Easter Sunday 

I am hoping to start John some time in mid January 2014.

I really did enjoy Mark!


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for this Jonathan! I'll definitely check these out as I prepare. Praying for you as you begin preaching through John!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 19, 2013)

I find that I try not to listen to sermons on the passages I am coming to in case I subconsciously preach others' sermons. What I do like to do is to look at how others have 'divided' the word into portions for preaching, and sometimes copy nifty titles (I copied one from Fred Greco once, with permission of course!!)

The only other thing I'll add is that my series does have a deliberate evangelistic bent to it.


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 19, 2013)

That's what I meant. I was planning on seeing how you delimited the text. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 19, 2013)

We're going through Mark's gospel in our evening service. The sermons can be found here: Audio File Categories The Gospel According to Mark - Heartland Community Church


----------



## LeeD (Dec 19, 2013)

One of my co-elders is currently preaching through Mark as well. He has just entered the 11th chapter.

Providence Chapel - SermonAudio.com


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome Ben! Thanks for the link.


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Lee!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 19, 2013)

I am currently in Mark 9:43-50. I lined out 81 sermons from Mark--so, I am not really nearing the end. (Though, as I've progressed, I've combined a couple of pericopes and I think it will total 79 sermons instead of the original 81.) I've really been blessed to preach through Mark.


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome Nick. I'll be praying for you as you continue to preach the word brother!


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 21, 2013)

See my links on my blog under Mark.


----------

